# Tuna



## BigDaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

2 tins of tuna

1 large tin of Green Giant sweetcorn and peppers

1 table spoon of extra low helmanns mayo

sprinkle chilli powder all over mixing bowl then some more chilli powder on top after mixed.

Try this

Me thinks its eeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

An alternative to that i use is:

Tin of tuna emptied into a bowl, in a separate dish i put about 10-15ml of olive oil, a squeezed lemon, a touch of vinegar (seasoned with salt and pepper if u wish), whisk it up so its all mixed together. Then mix the tuna.


----------

